# How is this Hublot a 42mm? Pics



## cadet

Hello all.
So please bare with me as I am fairly new to this.
This was in fact my first real watch which I fell in love with, and proudly wear.
Now I was under the impression that the diameter of a watch is measured without the crown. I don't understand why that wasn't the case with this Hublot, as it seems like the crown was also included in measuring the size, along with the two black bezel lugs on the sides. - That is the only way I can see 42mm.

Everyone that see's it usually assumes it to be a 38mm at the most, as it does appear to be much smaller than a 42.

Confused why this is the case. Am I missing something here?
I still love the watch just as much, but am curious about this.


----------



## Likestheshiny

You'll sometimes see the crown included in size measurements, but it's usually noted as such. The black bits sticking out the side probably _should _be included, since they're part of the case itself -- it's hard to tell from your pic, but it looks like it would be 40 or 41mm with the full case included. You'll also sometimes see measurements of just the bezel, but that's also usually noted if it's different from the actual case width.

All that said, I think you should be pleased that it turned out to be smaller than you expected. It wears big (probably because of all that metal between the lugs), and I think it would look too big on your wrist if it were 41mm just for the bezel.

*edit* Actually, do the black bits even stick out further than the case? The bezel seems to be set in from the side of the case anyway.


----------



## cadet

Likestheshiny said:


> You'll sometimes see the crown included in size measurements, but it's usually noted as such. The black bits sticking out the side probably _should _be included, since they're part of the case itself -- it's hard to tell from your pic, but it looks like it would be 40 or 41mm with the full case included. You'll also sometimes see measurements of just the bezel, but that's also usually noted if it's different from the actual case width.
> 
> All that said, I think you should be pleased that it turned out to be smaller than you expected. It wears big (probably because of all that metal between the lugs), and I think it would look too big on your wrist if it were 41mm just for the bezel.
> 
> *edit* Actually, do the black bits even stick out further than the case? The bezel seems to be set in from the side of the case anyway.


Hey thanks for the response.
I guess it was included.
I absolutely agree that it would look too big for me if the size was 41mm just for the bezel, but I honestly loved the way it looked on my wrist and how it felt. The size didn't matter as it felt like a good fit. I am though glad that it is smaller than a 42 in reality. Very pleased with this watch.

Black bits pretty much are aligned with the bottom part of the case.


----------



## dbostedo

Based on what I see.. I'd call it a 40mm watch. Where did it say 42mm? Is that straight from Hublot?


----------



## cadet

dbostedo said:


> Based on what I see.. I'd call it a 40mm watch. Where did it say 42mm? Is that straight from Hublot?


Yep. Pretty sure they've included the crown, as the watch definitely looks smaller than a 42mm.
Hublot Titanium Opalin 42mm - Classic Fusion automatic watches


----------



## 3th3r

Since there are no strict rules in describing watch sizing, manufacturers and vendors (_sometimes their size descriptions differ_) are left to state measurements in whatever way they want.
We all nit pick a lot, but I'll just say that whatever size it is, it looks to fit your wrist well.


----------



## cadet

3th3r said:


> Since there are no strict rules in describing watch sizing, manufacturers and vendors (_sometimes their size descriptions differ_) are left to state measurements in whatever way they want.
> We all nit pick a lot, but I'll just say that whatever size it is, it looks to fit your wrist well.


Thank you 3th3r.
That was the only thing that mattered when I was buying it of course.


----------



## righton

Not a 42 IMO but looks great on you.
Congrats.


----------



## Richerson

Nice piece, congrats it looks great on you

by the way thank you for posting the first wild picture of a genuine hublot in ages


----------



## Deck

I agree that it looks great on you... I also have the Classic Fusion and it is about 42mm...Great watch...
Enjoy yours...

Deck


----------



## srvwus

Looks great I agree. I wish there were some sort of standardization including a lug to lug or height measurement because that really helps determine fit on your wrist. But bezel thickness, color schemes, and transitions from case to strap or bracelet all effect the look and fit no matter what the actual numbers are


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

